# Calgary Booked - Fernie/KH Thoughts?



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I just booked our trip to Calgary for Sat 2/25 - Sat 3/4. I figure we will drive down to Fernie Saturday night and ride there for 2-3 days (Sun/Mon/Tues) and then Kicking Horse for 2-3 days (Tues/Wed/Thurs). We will probably try to head to Banff for Friday. Fly home Saturday. 

If anyone has their favorite place to stay at Fernie or KH let me know. We can splurge with our "great, just really great" American dollar, but typically we go reasonably budget as long as it is clean and comfortable.

If anyone will be around Fernie or KH those days let me know. @Phedder - you riding on Friday 3/3? We'd love to hook up with some folks to explore the goods.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

If my work schedule stays the same I'll be riding on the Friday, more than happy to meet up and show you around Sunshine or Lake Louise k:

I still haven't made it down to Fernie or KH, workmate spent the last 3-4 years in Fernie though so I'll ask for some recommendations there.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

@poutanen - I don't want to hijack the Impact Gear thread, but I was hoping you would stop in on this thread to offer some advice. I know Fernie and KH are two of your favorites! After finding the street view of KH I've been poking around - both sides of CPR ridge look particularly great. Other than to avoid your gully, any other suggestions - places to focus on riding and/or lodging?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Kenai said:


> @poutanen - I don't want to hijack the Impact Gear thread, but I was hoping you would stop in on this thread to offer some advice. I know Fernie and KH are two of your favorites! After finding the street view of KH I've been poking around - both sides of CPR ridge look particularly great. Other than to avoid your gully, any other suggestions - places to focus on riding and/or lodging?


They are my two fave hills! I could write a novel here, but I'll try to keep it simple:

- Go where the snow is, if you can book your rooms at the last minute that'd be better. Fernie is TOUGH when the snow hasn't been there. Kicking Horse is tough all the time.

- Fernie has a more extensive learning area if you've got family coming with you that's going to be looking for less extreme stuff.

What type of terrain are you looking for? Willing to hike? How far?

Let me know and then I can give some hopefully helpful tips. Another forum member (and volunteer patroller) just got back from Fernie. He said "I do not know how to describe this level of awesomeness", but that was after a good dump of snow.

That's a good time of year to be here. Historically March I believe is one of the best months for snow.

Fernie has good Sushi believe it or not, and some other decent restaurants in town. We've stayed on the hill and in town, also stayed in hostels in both cities.

At Kicking Horse you're going to want to stay on the hill, it's MUCH better than driving up to the base in the morning, and you'll likely need a lunch hot tub after a few gondola laps in the morning.

You taking a lesson at either hill? If you book a high level lesson, it can be more of a guided tour, and some simple tips to make it easier in the bumps/chutes. I've done 8 full days of lessons at Kicking Horse in the last two years, highly recommended! I can give you some instructors to ask for by name.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

poutanen said:


> They are my two fave hills! I could write a novel here, but I'll try to keep it simple:
> 
> - Go where the snow is, if you can book your rooms at the last minute that'd be better. Fernie is TOUGH when the snow hasn't been there. Kicking Horse is tough all the time.
> 
> ...


I'm with my wife and we are both very solid riders, though she is a little more risk averse (some might say more intelligent) than I. We were thinking of booking an advanced lesson mid-week hoping to score a de facto private lesson. We are mostly self-taught so I figured it would be good both for refining technique with "real instructor" tips and getting to tour some more extreme terrain with a guide. 

I was thinking of reserving some lodging with good cancellation policies so we can change plans at the last minute. I missed the good cheap option at Fernie so we are booked at the Stanford for now. Is the Glacier Mountaineer Lodge at KH decent - the reviews are quite mixed. We do not need luxury - clean and comfortable is plenty!

Edit: forgot to add that we are very wiling to hike ... for a good reward!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Members from my snow club were in Fernie last week Jan. 28 - Feb. 4.
No snow all week.
Ice and hardpack everywhere.

Apparently it started snowing the day they left.
I suggest you keep an eye on the snow conditions.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> Members from my snow club were in Fernie last week Jan. 28 - Feb. 4.
> No snow all week.
> Ice and hardpack everywhere.
> 
> ...


That's always the problem isn't it! We hit Austria last year and got rain, slush, crust, ice, rain, and finally some pow, and then a day of great pow and bluebird. I'll keep my fingers crossed for a good storm cycle to hit.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

Just booked an hotel in Golden and will hit KH on Feb. 18th 
If anybody will be there, leave a message


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm not an 'expert' in that part of BC, but I've stayed @ the Lizard Creek Lodge at Fernie and it was great. Nice 'condo' style rooms and a great hot tub with views of the mountain. Not cheep, but reasonable for what you get (especially considering how close to the mountain you are). 

I've also stayed at the Palliser Lodge @ Kicking Horse and it was really nice, but its pretty $$ and its a bit of a walk to the bars / restaurants in the 'village' (its pretty small). Next time, I'd look at staying in one of the main buildings closer to the gondola (Glacier Mountain Lodge). 

Have fun - hope you get dumped on. I can't imaging KH if it was hard packed / icy :scared2:


----------



## hoots_manuva (Aug 9, 2013)

KH, Stairway to Heaven, then backside baby !

After Ducking Rope, Skier Spends 6 Nights Lost In The Canadian Backcountry | Unofficial Networks







Temps look pretty warm in the near term. You might consider hitting Banff/Louise first as they stay a little cooler generally. 

But as stated above, "Go where the snow is!"


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

STOKED!!! Both of these places are super rad! Also probably not very crowded. If you are advanced, you will love kicking horse, it's gnarly as fuck. I was there 15 yrs ago so not an expert on the place, but at that time I was maybe high beginner and that place kicked my ass. If KH gets a dump, fuck Fernie just stay at KH all week. Also definitely checkout the Eagle Eye Restaurant in KH for lunch. That place is so awesome! Try to sit at the bar, amazing view, they say it is the highest restaurant in the world or North America or something. Anyhow super awesome place. 

I was in Fernie in April and it is also amazing, more varied terrain than KH but still lots of gnar there too, just less of it. It was late season and very warm when I was there but still lots of fun. I can't imagine Fernie after a pow dump it would be mind blowing. I had a free house to stay in Fern so I didn't check out hotels but, the Lizard Creek looks rad, and that is where I will stay next time.

The gondola in KH is sweet, lifts in Fernie are mostly older and shitty, if that matters to you.

Lots to do around Banff, one day may not be enough. Both Sunshine and Lake Louise are good, but for pow fun I'd say Fernie and KH are better. The town of Banff is also interesting and worth a look, plenty of nice shops, bars and restaurants but very touristy. You could easily spend a full day at Lake Louise, a full day at Sunshine Village, and a full day in the town of Banff if you wanted.

STOKED!!!


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Thoughts? I think you've stolen my life! KH & Fernie (plus Revelstoke, J Hole & Japan) are at the very top of my bucket list. Stoked for you, I hope the weather plays nice and you have a rad time.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Kenai said:


> I'm with my wife and we are both very solid riders, though she is a little more risk averse (some might say more intelligent) than I. We were thinking of booking an advanced lesson mid-week hoping to score a de facto private lesson. We are mostly self-taught so I figured it would be good both for refining technique with "real instructor" tips and getting to tour some more extreme terrain with a guide.
> 
> I was thinking of reserving some lodging with good cancellation policies so we can change plans at the last minute. I missed the good cheap option at Fernie so we are booked at the Stanford for now. Is the Glacier Mountaineer Lodge at KH decent - the reviews are quite mixed. We do not need luxury - clean and comfortable is plenty!
> 
> Edit: forgot to add that we are very wiling to hike ... for a good reward!


Sweet, sounds like a great plan! Stanford in Fernie is good, Glacier Mountaineer in KH is excellent, but pricey. If you got a deal on it, good show!

Lessons are a fantastic idea. If you're doing them at Fernie, I don't know any of the instructors, but if you do it at KH, try to PM me at least a few days early and I'll send you the name of a fantastic instructor (she taught me for 4 days last week).

In Fernie, it's worth hiking a small bit to get the better runs into Siberia bowl, the Knot Chutes of Whitepass quad are worth the hike, and depending on the snow it's worth traversing/hiking to lines in Cedar and Lizard bowl from the bear chair.

At KH, the T2 hike is fairly long (20 mins at a moderate pace), but the views are amazing, and those runs tend to hold the snow longer. After the bowl, ride along the boundary trees at the side of the run. They're one of my favorite spots on the hill. Glades between Pioneer and Porcupine are nice, as are the glades between Got Your Goat and Big Ol Bear (watch as they are VERY tough to get out of when it flattens out, traverse well before the flats.)

At Fernie, I suggest playing on the Bear chair for a while. Great variety of terrain, and it's a high speed lift. Prepare your legs and lungs for gondola laps at KH, it's 4200 ft vert and many of those runs are bumps bumps bumps! Counter rotation will tire you out big time in the bumps, the little things the instructor can help with will make you wanting to keep charging all day!

ENJOY!


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

kalev said:


> I'm not an 'expert' in that part of BC, but I've stayed @ the Lizard Creek Lodge at Fernie and it was great. Nice 'condo' style rooms and a great hot tub with views of the mountain. Not cheep, but reasonable for what you get (especially considering how close to the mountain you are).
> 
> I've also stayed at the Palliser Lodge @ Kicking Horse and it was really nice, but its pretty $$ and its a bit of a walk to the bars / restaurants in the 'village' (its pretty small). Next time, I'd look at staying in one of the main buildings closer to the gondola (Glacier Mountain Lodge).
> 
> Have fun - hope you get dumped on. I can't imaging KH if it was hard packed / icy :scared2:


 @kalev and @poutanen - I am able to get pretty cheap deals for either Palliser (3 nights = US$446) or Glacier Mountain Lodge (3 nights = US$483). I consider that pretty equal, so the only question is which is better. 

I am also still debating whether to make this reservation because I can only cancel in 24 hours or so through Booking.com. If we really try to chase the snow between Fernie and KH I am kind of locking us in to the dates. Cane think of any reason those places won't have decent availability mid-week at the end of Feb/beginning of March if we do wait to the last minute?


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Kenai said:


> @kalev and @poutanen - I am able to get pretty cheap deals for either Palliser (3 nights = US$446) or Glacier Mountain Lodge (3 nights = US$483). I consider that pretty equal, so the only question is which is better.
> 
> I am also still debating whether to make this reservation because I can only cancel in 24 hours or so through Booking.com. If we really try to chase the snow between Fernie and KH I am kind of locking us in to the dates. Cane think of any reason those places won't have decent availability mid-week at the end of Feb/beginning of March if we do wait to the last minute?



I haven't stayed at the Glacier Mountain Lodge (I'm sure its nice), but the main difference is that Palliser is a bit up the hill - maybe a 5 min walk from the gondola / restaurants / bars etc and the GML is right in the middle of it all (keep in mind the village @ KH is relatively small). I guess it depends on whether you want it to be a bit quieter, or the convenience of being really close to everything. Palliser also has a nice outdoor hot-tub. I would assume that GML does too but can't confirm. 

As far as booking goes, I'd probably deffer to @poutanen - but most BC resorts are pretty quiet mid-week, and outside of major holidays you should be fine. Generally, college / university spring break is late Feb and school March break is around the 2nd week of March, so keep that in mind. That said, KH isn't really a 'family' resort, so it may not make much of a difference


----------



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

poutanen said:


> They are my two fave hills! I could write a novel here, but I'll try to keep it simple:
> 
> - Go where the snow is, if you can book your rooms at the last minute that'd be better. Fernie is TOUGH when the snow hasn't been there. Kicking Horse is tough all the time.
> 
> That's a good time of year to be here. Historically March I believe is one of the best months for snow.



A friend of mine and myself are making our way to Golden the first week in March, 4-11

What do you mean by kicking horse is "tough" all the time?

We both have max passes, so we have passes to fernie and kimberley, along with kicking horse which is where we will spend the most days i assume. We do have a rental car, so our plan is to follow the snow. Even if it means springing for a lift ticket for a day or 2. 

Whats the drive like from Golden down to Fernie? Golden to Revelstoke?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

direride said:


> A friend of mine and myself are making our way to Golden the first week in March, 4-11
> 
> What do you mean by kicking horse is "tough" all the time?
> 
> ...


Since you have a rental car, put Revelstoke on your itinerary.
A trip that covers Fernie, Kicking Horse, and Revelstoke is an awesome interior B.C. trip! Kimberley is fine, but relatively small. I wouldn't make it a priority.
(I've been to all of these btw.)


----------



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

Exactly our thought process, especially since Revelstoke is only like 2 hrs from Golden, i think. Only reason we will go to Kimberley is chasing pow. 

Anyone have insight on driving "the powder highway" ?


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

If you're going Fernie to Golden, consider Panorama (depending on the weather) 

The other option is to head West from Cranbrook over Kootenay pass and hit up Red, Whitewater and then making your way to Revy - but that sounds like a different trip.

Keep in mind that Rogers Pass (between Golden and Revelstoke) and Kootenay Pass close often for avalanche control. So if its dumping, be prepared to wait. Also make sure that rental car has snow tires.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm heading to Golden this Friday to snowboard Saturday. 

Saturday night I can post how was the day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

virtu said:


> I'm heading to Golden this Friday to snowboard Saturday.
> 
> Saturday night I can post how was the day
> 
> ...


Definitely let us know. Less than two weeks for me now but I haven't been thinking much about it yet. Time to get stoked!


----------



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

kalev said:


> If you're going Fernie to Golden, consider Panorama (depending on the weather)
> 
> The other option is to head West from Cranbrook over Kootenay pass and hit up Red, Whitewater and then making your way to Revy - but that sounds like a different trip.
> 
> Keep in mind that Rogers Pass (between Golden and Revelstoke) and Kootenay Pass close often for avalanche control. So if its dumping, be prepared to wait. Also make sure that rental car has snow tires.



We will definitely be following the snow, within reason. Our maxpass's limit us to Fernie, KH, Kimberley and Nakiska. We decided on bringing money for 2 days off our pass.
Thats good driving info, thanks man


----------



## Lovethebean (Oct 7, 2012)

I'll be hitting up the horse all of next week with my son. Haven't been before but we are certainly looking forward to it.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm here at Golden. 14cm of snow hit the mountain today, and the drive from Lake Louise to here was tricky.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have driven calgary to revelstoke in a good snowstorm. Its a major highway and they're on top of it. If your good at winter driving its not bad. They do have alot of avy paths along the way so be ready to wait, extra food/water/blankets.... 

I have also driven the highway from fernie(coming up from montana)to golden a couple times and its a 2 lane. I had clear road conditions both times but it isnt really a bad drive. I dont remember any super curvy areas or major passes....


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Kenai said:


> I consider that pretty equal, so the only question is which is better.
> 
> I am also still debating whether to make this reservation because I can only cancel in 24 hours or so through Booking.com. If we really try to chase the snow between Fernie and KH I am kind of locking us in to the dates. Cane think of any reason those places won't have decent availability mid-week at the end of Feb/beginning of March if we do wait to the last minute?


Can't remember what the paliser is like, it was a few years ago I stayed there. I think they were built by the same company, and are both managed by the same, so experience will likely be similar. Glacier lodge you can walk out the door and onto the gondola in 20 steps.

I would book through the hotel directly, easier to cancel that way. See if they'll match the internet rates.



kalev said:


> Palliser also has a nice outdoor hot-tub. I would assume that GML does too but can't confirm.


Glacier has a single outdoor hot tub that's comfy for about 6, will likely seat 10 max. There's a dry sauna and a steam room as well. Sauna wasn't working a couple weeks ago, steam room was good.



direride said:


> What do you mean by kicking horse is "tough" all the time?
> 
> We do have a rental car, so our plan is to follow the snow. Even if it means springing for a lift ticket for a day or 2.
> 
> Whats the drive like from Golden down to Fernie? Golden to Revelstoke?


Good plan to follow the snow. Kicking Horse has far less lift access than Fernie, so when snow conditions are tough (dust on crust, or super hardpack) it can be a tougher mountain. They don't groom much other than a single cat track that goes all the way to the bottom. If you want to practice moguls, KH is a great place for it. Overall I'd say if you're doing top to bottom laps, it's one of the toughest places to board. Technique goes a long way to help that, and it can be an absolute blast running a steep chute, into a powder bowl, into beautiful glades, then into some bike paths on the lower mountain.

The drive North-South from Fernie/Kimberley to Golden is easy. That valley doesn't get much snow, and you aren't going through any mountain passes. The Calgary to Golden, Calgary to Fernie, or Golden to Revelstoke drives are all across mountain passes and can close depending on conditions. Good drives and I've never had a problem, but the roads can close. Snow tires are MANDATORY in that part of BC (not suggested, legally required for a good reason).

Have fun!


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

Wow... it's amazing here.
The hill is steep from the top to middle and wide to the bottom.

Not too many people in the morning, but now Gondola has 20min line.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Snow tires are MANDATORY in that part of BC (not suggested, legally required for a good reason).


I have a reservation for an SUV from Hertz in Calgary. Do you think they will have snows on? I would be especially annoyed to get the SUV and then still not be able to legally get where we want to go!


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

Kenai said:


> I have a reservation for an SUV from Hertz in Calgary. Do you think they will have snows on? I would be especially annoyed to get the SUV and then still not be able to legally get where we want to go!




Definitely make sure that has snow tires. Between Field and Golden last night was icy and watery.

I have good ones and had to take double care because it's steepy and was busy the road 

But if I made it, you can do it  first time that I drove to this region.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Kenai said:


> I have a reservation for an SUV from Hertz in Calgary. Do you think they will have snows on? I would be especially annoyed to get the SUV and then still not be able to legally get where we want to go!


I would tell them where you're going and ask if it meets the requirements. Check on the BC website, I think the tires need to have the snowflake. So "All-Weather" tires can go, but all-seasons can't.

Most rental cars in Calgary don't come with snow tires, which is daft IMHO...

I've never been inspected for snows, so you could always chance it, but if conditions are bad it'd be white knuckle driving. I used to do it with all seasons before the law. Now I've got studded snows and it's dreamy lol


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

poutanen said:


> I would tell them where you're going and ask if it meets the requirements. Check on the BC website, I think the tires need to have the snowflake. So "All-Weather" tires can go, but all-seasons can't.
> 
> Most rental cars in Calgary don't come with snow tires, which is daft IMHO...
> 
> I've never been inspected for snows, so you could always chance it, but if conditions are bad it'd be white knuckle driving. I used to do it with all seasons before the law. Now I've got studded snows and it's dreamy lol


I have driven a lot in mountain snow so I'm not too worried about the experience part, but I'm also smart enough to know the right equipment makes all the difference. Studded snows is practically cheating!

Edit: just called Hertz and they claim the vehicle will have all-weather so at least we should be legal.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

It's snowing in Golden right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

virtu said:


> It's snowing in Golden right now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And the weather icon for every day through next Wednesday shows a snowflake. I hope it is not just a little flurry and you get dumped on! :snowplow:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Kenai said:


> And the weather icon for every day through next Wednesday shows a snowflake. I hope it is not just a little flurry and you get dumped on! :snowplow:


I might have to head to Kicking Horse next weekend! Patrolling the whole week after, so it'd be good to go ride some steep shit first.

edit: Nakiska seems to be getting more than Fernie or Kicking Horse next week! ha!


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

poutanen said:


> I might have to head to Kicking Horse next weekend! Patrolling the whole week after, so it'd be good to go ride some steep shit first.
> 
> edit: Nakiska seems to be getting more than Fernie or Kicking Horse next week! ha!


We had just planned to skip it, but Nakiska is on the Max Pass. I assume it would be a zoo on the weekend though. We arrive Saturday mid-day so our first day riding will be Sunday.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Kenai said:


> We had just planned to skip it, but Nakiska is on the Max Pass. I assume it would be a zoo on the weekend though. We arrive Saturday mid-day so our first day riding will be Sunday.


I probably won't be there Sunday, as I'm there Monday-Sunday of the following week, but it can be a great place when the snow is good. After a big powder dump, more people go to Lake Louise or Sunshine. 

Some sundays are slow, some are super busy. It's a good hill for getting your mountain legs under you.


----------



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

Where, at either KH or in Golden has the best draft beer selection in the area?


----------



## hoots_manuva (Aug 9, 2013)

direride said:


> Where, at either KH or in Golden has the best draft beer selection in the area?


Yeah, I don't really think Golden is this kind of place. 

On hill I think it's OK Springs on tap (Vernon BC brewery, that is owned by Sleeman (Ontario), who is owned by Sapparo)

Just grab a 6 pack of Kootenay Ale and pretend it's fancy (Creston BC brewery, that is owned by Labatt (Ontario), who is owned by A.Busch InBev) from the KH General Store (Gondola base).

In town, the rockwater lists Nasty Habit IPA from Mt Begbie in Revelstoke BC as being on tap apart from all the usual OK springs selection. 

Golden taps says it also has Mt Begbie, and then Nelson and Fernie beers on tap.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

direride said:


> Where, at either KH or in Golden has the best draft beer selection in the area?


Golden actually has a new brewery which is pretty good.

Best place on the hill for beer is probably the coffee shop at the base of the gondola (Double Black) they've got usually 4 good craft beers on tap...


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Day 0 update: travel day sucked. Shuttle from hotel was overloaded so we bailed and called an Uber. Got to the airport late enough that I was worried Air Canada would find a way to lose my bags. Weather in Toronto (allegedly) forced us to circle until we ran out of fuel and had to go to Hamilton for a refuel. Got to Toronto and found the flight we had just missed was cancelled anyway. Staff incompetent trying to sort it out even though we had already been rebooked. Thankfully our boards made it, but got to Calgary and learned I had booked the rental car in town instead of at the airport. Expensive taxi ride, though the cheaper rental probably made up for it. Made it to Fernie by 8:30 p.m. - 20 hours after waking up in Boston. 

Day 1 update: HOLY SHIT. 35cm of unexpected pow. POW! I literally got stressed out trying to get more than my fair share. Most of it was light enough to inhale. Face shots for days. It's tough to race all over an unfamiliar mountain looking for the best of the best pow, but we gave it a shot. Currie Bowl opened, the Polar Peak lift opened and we hit it all. 25k vert going mostly all out in the pow/chop. My quads are shot (on day 1 of 6)! I'm so happy I picked up the new video camera - hopefully I get some good footage. Because of that I didn't take many others. Awesome terrain here though. 

The final update is that I now hate @poutanen. Who the fuck recommends a good sushi restaurant and then neglects to mention WHATEVER YOU DO DON'T GET THE KAZAN ROLL (the one with "volcano" sauce). I don't think my tongue will ever be the same. God help me when it comes out the end tomorrow.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Kenai said:


> Awesome terrain here though.
> 
> The final update is that I now hate @poutanen. Who the fuck recommends a good sushi restaurant and then neglects to mention WHATEVER YOU DO DON'T GET THE KAZAN ROLL (the one with "volcano" sauce). I don't think my tongue will ever be the same. God help me when it comes out the end tomorrow.


That makes up for the fact that you're enjoying Fernie on a blower powder day when I'm sitting in Calgary playing COD... >

Enjoy! Now you get the fun of finding all the stashes for the next few days. Hot tub, not too many beers, eat lots of steak to replenish the legs lol


----------



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

Whats the parking situation like at Kicking Horse?
Is there any free parking available within walking distance to any of the lifts?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

direride said:


> Whats the parking situation like at Kicking Horse?
> Is there any free parking available within walking distance to any of the lifts?


All of the resorts within driving distance of Calgary have free parking within walking distance. Some hills (Fernie, Lake Louise, KH, others?) offer premium parking right at the main entrance for a fee. I've never used those lots, always an easy walk to the lifts.

Sunshine has the worst parking situation of any hill I've ever been to. Kicking Horse isn't bad at all.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

poutanen said:


> Sunshine has the worst parking situation of any hill I've ever been to. Kicking Horse isn't bad at all.


Yep, though not entirely their fault. I suppose they could construct multi-level parking buildings... 

If anyone goes to Sunshine on a weekend or holiday, for gods sake please take the (free with lift pass) bus.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Phedder said:


> Yep, though not entirely their fault. I suppose they could construct multi-level parking buildings...
> 
> If anyone goes to Sunshine on a weekend or holiday, for gods sake please take the (free with lift pass) bus.


Yeah, it's hard to build a big parking lot when your ski hill is wedged some 10k up into the mountains.

You're right though, a massive parkade would actually do the trick! Or a parking lot in the valley with shuttle buses?


----------

